# هل يوجد أحد لديه أفكار تصنيع في مجال الكيماويات؟؟



## emhm33 (9 أبريل 2013)

لدي مصنع قائم بالفعل ولكني أدرس الآن الخيارات المطروحة للتشغيل.
أرجو أن يساعدني خبراء الموقع بأفكارهم وخبراتهم في ايجاد المجال المناسب الذي أقوم بتشغيل المصنع به


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مجالات التصنيع واسعة جدا ولابداء الرأي لا بد من معرفة المساحة للمصنع وما هي المعدات المتوفرة ام ان المقصود المبنى فقط 
ارجو التوضيح
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## emhm33 (9 أبريل 2013)

مساحة التصنيع 250 متر ولا يوجد به أي معدات فهو مصنع جديد تحت التشطيب
وأرغب في تشغيله في مجال الصناعات الكيماوية لما رأيته في هذا المجال من تنوع وابتكار وكذلك هناك كوادر في مصر يمكنها من انتكار منتجات وتحديث طرق تصنيع قائمة وتطوير منتجات محلية لها جودة عالية.


----------



## xspeeder (10 أبريل 2013)

لو عندك رغبة في مشاركتي 50 50 انت بالمكان و انا بالخلطات و التصنيع ..مفيش مكشلة


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

انت توجيد اية والسوق عندك عاوز اية


----------

